# Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

Vorsicht, Gefahr von Schleudertrauma durch Kopfschütteln
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/411/109302/


----------



## Heiko (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*

Schon irgendwie konsequent


----------



## Penelope Poe (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*

Also, dass ist ja schon ein Hammer, nicht dass Kinder und Jugendliche nicht sowieso schon unter sozialer Ausgrenzung leiden, wenn Vater bzw. Eltern keinen Job mehr haben (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Aber dass sie jetzt persönlich mit ihren Geschenken dafür haften geht mir einen Schritt zu weit...  wobei es für die Verwandtschaft eine super Argumentation wäre das Geschenk mickrig zu halten... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*



Heiko schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie konsequent


ich will aber nicht wissen, wo diese "Konsequenz" endet.


----------



## drboe (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Gefahr von Schleudertrauma durch Kopfschütteln
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/411/109302/



Ich lese da: _So sollte auf der Überweisung ein Anlass stehen - zum Beispiel Konfirmation oder Kommunion - und der Name des Kindes. Außerdem sei es ratsam, den Verwendungszweck darauf zu vermerken, etwa "Computer" oder "Sprachkurs"._

Dann steht da noch:
_Nach früheren Angaben der Bundesagentur für Arbeit (BA) werden Geldgeschenke an Kinder zur Kommunion, Konfirmation oder zur Jugendweihe nicht zwangsläufig auf das Arbeits- oder Sozialgeld der Familie angerechnet. Wenn die Geschenke nicht unangemessen hoch seien, dürften sie nicht zu einer Kürzung der Leistung führen, hatte die BA im März mitgeteilt. *Eine Anrechnung auf den ALG-II-Anspruch der Eltern sei sogar gänzlich unzulässig.*_

Wer gibt denn bei solchen Tagen per Überweisung? Ich kenne das so, dass Onkel, Tanten & Co. hübsche Umschläge bereithalten, die neben den gut gemeinten Wünschen vor allem Bargeld enthalten. Davon erfahren die Handlanger des Sozialabbaus doch gar nichts. Und ich sehe nicht, wieso man es ihnen mitteilen sollte. Und wer von denen, die sich erfrechen sollten nachzufragen, hat die Chance festzustellen, wieviel es war?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*

Es ist ein Schande! Was können die Kinder dafür. Wie oben schon geschrieben: Sie werden ausgegrenzt, sie fühlen sich zurückgesetzt und auch ihre Freunde und Kameraden wenden sich von ihnen ab. Kinder können grausam sein, sie interressiert nicht, warum jemand ihren  Normen nicht entspricht. Weil der Vater ohne Arbeit ist? Dann darf es  private Geschenke von Onkeln und Tanten nicht mehr behalten, weil ja der Staat Anspruch darauf hat? In wessen Hirnen kann so etwas gedeihen? 

Ich hoffe, ich interpretiere das falsch. Doch selbst der Gedanke daran so etwas einzuführen ist höchst gefährlich. Wer denkt an die betroffenen Kinder, die auch einmal erwachsen werden und von denen dieser gleiche  Staat Loyalität abverlangt, der sie zu Menschen zweiter Klasse machte? Eine übertriebene Liebe zu diesem Staat wird man kaum erwarten dürfen. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. 

Ein Staat, der immer mehr das Vertrauen seiner Bürger verliert weil er das heiligste unserer Gesetze aushöhlen oder nach Gutdünken verändern will sollte sehr vorsichtig sein. Sonst kommen sie, die Geister die er nicht haben will und wehe, wenn zu den Terrorgefahren von außen - die sie so fürchten - dann  auch noch die von innen dazu kommen. 

Wo sind die  Kinderpsychologen, um gegen diesen Unsinn anzukämpfen
und im Keim ersticken, ehe Unheil daraus entstehen kann. Die den Machern (Kaputtmacher wäre treffender)  ein paar Vorträge über die so leicht verletztliche  Psyche eine Kindes halten um sie von ihrem idiotischen und unmenschlichem Vorhaben abzubringen. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*

Hallo drboe,

natürlich ist die von dir genannte Geschenkübergabe allgemein üblich. Was in dem Couvert steckt, geht nur den Empfänger was an. Aber man verschenkt ja mitunter auch Sparbücher, in die Überwachungsbeamten sehr wohl ihre langen Nasen stecken können. Goldkettchen kann  jeder sehen und Neider könnten dies der Obrigkeit melden. Sollen Tanten und Onkel verbieten das Schmuckstück am hellichten Tag in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen?    

Aber bringt das uns nicht in Gewissensnöte, wo wir doch ehrliche und staststreue Bürger sein wollen (sollen)? Werden wir nicht allmählich mit unserem eigenen schlechten Gewissen konfrontiert und so ganz langsam von staatswegen kriminalisiert? Der besseren Handhabung wegen? Wir kämpfen gegen den Betrug und betrügen selbst?  Nein, das kann es nicht sein, wir sind doch ein aufgeklärtes Volk! 

Aber egal wie weit ausgegoren der Quatsch ist, sollte er schleunigst beendet werden, ehe die Begehrlichkeiten ins Unermeßliche wachsen . Damit  die staatlichen Überwacher kein zusätzliches, Betätigungsfeld bekommen, jetzt auch noch Kinder von HartzIV Empfängern zu überwachen. Deshalb: Wehret den Anfängen und denkt an die Kinder.


Gruß Avor


----------



## drboe (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*



Avor schrieb:


> Aber bringt das uns nicht in Gewissensnöte, wo wir doch ehrliche und staststreue Bürger sein wollen (sollen)? Werden wir nicht allmählich mit unserem eigenen schlechten Gewissen konfrontiert und so ganz langsam von staatswegen kriminalisiert? Der besseren Handhabung wegen? Wir kämpfen gegen den Betrug und betrügen selbst?  Nein, das kann es nicht sein, wir sind doch ein aufgeklärtes Volk!


Gewissensnöte? Theoretisch ja, praktisch schon lange nicht mehr. Der Ehrliche ist bekanntlich der Dumme, sagt uns ein bekannter Fernsehmann. Vor allem sollte man sich eines klar machen: der wie weit auch immer "(un)ausgegorene Quatsch" hat Methode, ist von grundauf pervers und hört auf Namen wie ALG II oder Hartz IV. Er handelt von der Entrechtung der Ärmsten, zu denen morgen nahezu jeder, auch ohne eigenes Verschulden, gehören kann. Dies perverse System macht die Reichen reicher, zu Lasten der Armen, die den Reichtum finanzieren und ermöglichen. Es stellt Wettbewerbsfähigkeit von Firmen und Begriffe wie Globalisierung über Menschen und behauptet, dazu sei vor allem Verzicht der Mehrheit nötig. Dabei wird gelogen, betrogen und getrickst, was das Zeug hält. Denn Deutschland kommt mit der Globalisierung sehr gut zurecht, ist z. B. weiterhin Exportweltmeister - warum die Politik vor allem den Export anheizt, z. B. durch die höhere MWSt., verstehe wer will. Gruppen wie die INSM und die Bertelsmannstiftung haben ihre Finger fast überall im Spiel, der Neoliberalismus, was Erfolge angeht eigentlich mit der Regierung Schröder am Ende und ohne echte Legitimation, feiert weiter Triumphe in Wahlen. Gut situierte Einzelne, wie Roman Herzog halten es für richtig, dass die Politik auf Teufel komm 'raus "Veränderungen" gegen die Mehrheit der Deutschen durchsetzt, misst daran sogar den Erfolg von Politik und Politikern. 

Der Staat verliert so m. E. die Legitimation. Natürlich wäre es besser, anstatt mit gleicher Münze zurückzuzahlen, diesen Politiker und ihren Helfeshelfer in den Medien, den Unis und Interessensverbänden den Staat, unseren Staat, den die sich unter den Nagel gerissen haben, wieder wegzunehmen. Aber eher geht ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr, als dass die Deutschen die Revolution machen, die hier m. E. mehr als überfällig ist. Bis vor ca. 10 Jahren hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, was man seit dem in Deutschland beobachten kann. Nämlich wie eine Clique von Hassadeuren und gierigen Idioten ein ganzes Land zu Grunde richtet. Die Zahl derer, die sich ein anderes Land wünschen, steigt zwar, aber sie ist noch viel zu gering und was sie zu sagen haben wird oft genug tot geschwiegen. Wer sich ein wenig alternativ und abseits des Mainstreams aus m. E. berufenem Munde informieren will, dem empfehle ich als Einstieg die lesenswerten Nachdenkseiten. Der Leser sei aber gewarnt: Wer den Hinweisen da folgt, braucht oft starke Nerven.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*

Hallo drboe,

der Tucholsky-Spruch sollte aktuell erweitert  werden:

"...sie sind an der Regierung nur als Marionetten und Erfüllungsgehilfen."   

Natürlich gegen das gemeine Volk zum Wohle der Mächtigen, auf deren Gunst sie sich mit ihrem Hintergrundwissen jederzeit berufen können.

Aber auch die einfachen Menschen sind nicht mehr so dumm, es dauert leider  nur etwas länger, bis die ungesunden Auswüchse der Neuzeit allgemein ins Bewußtsein vorgedrungen sind. Besonders, wenn man nicht unmittelbar davon betroffen ist. Es liegt wohl auch an der vornehmen Zurückhaltung der Massenmedien, solche Dinge schonungslos der Öffentlickeit preiszugeben. 
Man darf spekulieren, warum das so ist.

Avor


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*

http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=93


			
				Wolfgang Clement schrieb:
			
		

> … die gewohnte Software des Sozialstaats passt nicht mehr in die neue Hardware der Globalisierung, deren Betriebssystem die Privatisierung der Welt ist...


Der braucht ja wohl auch mal einen Hardwarecheck. Hat wohl jemand den CPU-Lüfter wegrationalisiert...


----------



## drboe (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*



Avor schrieb:


> der Tucholsky-Spruch sollte aktuell erweitert  werden:
> 
> "...sie sind an der Regierung nur als Marionetten und Erfüllungsgehilfen."


als Tucholsky den Satz _"Sie meinen, sie seien an der Macht, dabei sind sie nur an der Regierung"_ in die Welt setzte, waren die Menschen mit einem relativ klaren Klassenbewußtsein ausgestattet. Es machte sie nicht frei, erlaubte ihnen aber oben und unten, Mächtige und Ohnmächtige zu unterscheiden. Und es gab die Vorstellung (und kurze Zeit auch Hoffnung), dass sich die Ohnmächtigen die Macht gemeinsam nehmen könnten. Für heutige Verhältnisse hat 'Der Jurist' die Situation genau auf den Punkt gebracht. Er schrieb:



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, die wissen, dass sie nur an der Regierung sind. Sie wollen das ändern.


Das ist es! Und wenn man dies sieht, wird vieles klar und die allgegenwärtige Repression deutlich. Z. B. die immer wieder vorgetragene Idee vom Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Innern. Gegen wen soll die antreten? Gegen Terroristen? Dann ist jeder, der die Verhältnisse hier ändern will, ein Terrorist. So wird ein Schuh daraus! Oder die ständigen Ideen zur Überwachung bzw. Erweiterung derselben. Sind für wen gut? Für diejenigen, die vom Freiheitsgedanken des Grundgesetzes von 1949 ausgehen bzw. träumen gewiß nicht. 

Vor Jahren habe ich meine Wahlentscheidungen stets mit dem geringeren Übel, für das ich mich angeblich jeweils entschied, vor mir selbst verteidigt. Und ich bin recht lebhaft dafür eingetreten, dass andere es mir nachmachen. Das kann ich heute nicht mehr, denn es gibt nichts auszuwählen und kein geringes Übel.  

Aber ich schweife ab ...

M. Boettcher


----------



## Bambi (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*

@drboe

Es stimmt, was Sie schreiben - leider!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*



drboe schrieb:


> Vor Jahren habe ich meine Wahlentscheidungen stets mit dem geringeren Übel, für das ich mich angeblich jeweils entschied, vor mir selbst verteidigt. Und ich bin recht lebhaft dafür eingetreten, dass andere es mir nachmachen. Das kann ich heute nicht mehr, denn es gibt nichts auszuwählen und kein geringes Übel.
> Aber ich schweife ab ...


[selbstironie]Ich kenne Leute, die opfern jede freie Minute ihrer Zeit, um sich in Verbraucherforen zu engagieren - nur damit sie sich darüber keine Gedanken machen müssen. Sie müssten sich dann nämlich vor sich selbst verteidigen, warum sie nicht wenigstens versuchen, eine Idee zu entwickeln, was man tun könnte... Solche Leute nennen sich z.B. aka-aka[/selbstironie]


----------



## Penelope Poe (11 April 2007)

*AW: Hartz IV-Kinder: Vorsicht bei Kommunionsgeschenken*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [selbstironie]Ich kenne Leute, die opfern jede freie Minute ihrer Zeit, um sich in Verbraucherforen zu engagieren - nur damit sie sich darüber keine Gedanken machen müssen. Sie müssten sich dann nämlich vor sich selbst verteidigen, warum sie nicht wenigstens versuchen, eine Idee zu entwickeln, was man tun könnte... Solche Leute nennen sich z.B. aka-aka[/selbstironie]



sehr lustig - aber warum du dich engagierst ist vielen vermutlich egal, Hauptsache du tust es ... Danke


----------

